# Anyone ever crop pdf's for the Kindle 3? What do you think?



## kingcobra123 (Jan 10, 2011)

I ran across a video today on youtube here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOzh1ixHLa8

It showed someone cropping a pdf for the kindle, do you think this helps (as opposed to the sometimes terrible conversions we see)? Or are these sorts of things useless?


----------



## Lambert (Nov 12, 2010)

Well maybe in the rare circumstances. I have a DX and just convert my PDFs vial email to my kindle email address.

It almost always comes out great this way and I can adjust the text if needed. 

Lambert


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

Honestly, I have just started reading PDF on my ipad.  I don't read anything other than pdf on my ipad, but some of the books I have given preview copies of are in PDF format.  The conversion usually is so bad that I just stopped doing it.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

Cropping a PDF's extra white space has the effect of making the displayed PDF bigger.  This can help if there is a great deal of white space.

It doesn't otherwise help.


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

I used that "program" with great success on a breadmaker recipe manual.  The manual was multicolumned.  The table of contents was 3 columns while the recipe section was 2 columns.  First I scissored the table of contents' 3 columns - each column to a page.  Then I scissored the two-column recipe section into separate pages.  It was much easier to read on the k3.  By the way, the table did not link to the recipes - it was only for reference and relative locations that I included it.

It was a bit unclear at first that you actually select the side-by-side columns one after the other, in one scissor operation so that when processed the side-by-side columns become consecutive pages.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

It helps a little bit, sometimes enough so I can read more easily in fit-to-screen mode. The heading and page numbers are usually a waste of precious space since Kindle will display PDF page number labels, and it is just less distracting overall. See my blog article at kindlecookies.com.

I think it can also help if you intend to convert to mobi (depending on the tagging and conversion utility), otherwise the headers/page numbers may wind up in the text stream and annoy you.


----------



## kingcobra123 (Jan 10, 2011)

I just realized this program is okay, not great.

First of all it's a web-app that connects to the internet to function (weird much?)

Next, it only allows you to crop the entire document at once, I'd prefer page-to-page personally


----------

